# Irish Government - Review of Camping/Motorhome touring



## alitone

I have received a copy of a recent "Review and Stategic Plan" to increase visitors to the Republic of Ireland. (Failte Ireland) The Review looks at better ways of serving the growing motorhome market and looks at the issues with "uncompetitive fares on sea routes" to and from the island of Ireland. The Report indicates a Key task is to expand the provision of services for Motorhome tourism across Ireland.

What do you think about Touring in Northern and Southern Ireland ? Q Are the Ferries giving a good deal compared to travel to Europe via Dover ie. as little as £80 return MH =2 ( DFDS)

I will try to attach the Word Document for all to read but not sure if it will work . the Information came from the Office of Minister for Tourism and sport (Leo Varadkar TD)

I would love to do a survey and hope fellow motorhomers you will give feedback on your views. Ireland is a lovely country which welcomes visitors from all nations and wants to build on this expanding market and maybe pinch some UK wide Tourist trade from France and Germany ... ?


----------



## Gazzer

*Irish Ferries*

Do I think they are too expensive? Couldn't find that question but my answer is yes :wink:


----------



## alitone

*Re: Irish Ferries*



Gazzer said:


> Do I think they are too expensive? Couldn't find that question but my answer is yes :wink:


The survey hasnt come out as I expected with yes or no or dontknow choices as options ... oops

I also attached a word file which dosnt seem to be downloaded either

ill try again


----------



## firewood

we went to ireland about 5 years ago over the xmas break just touring southen ireland and got attacked while we drove through a town .
we would never go again .
best thing about ireland is the ferry back to england


----------



## alitone

firewood said:


> we went to ireland about 5 years ago over the xmas break just touring southen ireland and got attacked while we drove through a town .
> we would never go again .
> best thing about ireland is the ferry back to england


Yes, back to England and all those "good old summer riots" !. Sorry about your experiance... Firewood but it could happen anywhere.


----------



## alitone

*Re: Irish Ferries*



Gazzer said:


> Do I think they are too expensive? Couldn't find that question but my answer is yes :wink:


Ive deleted the survey until I can set it up with yes no options .

Q doea anyone know how I can "attach" a word document which is a copy of the Report by Irish Tourist Board ??


----------



## quickgetaway

Hi

We have just come back from a 5 week trip to Ireland, we go every year as my Parents retired over there 20 years ago. As we are fulltimers we have to take the van and the towed car - it cost roughly £400 return on Irish ferries (Stenna would have been the same) - far too expensive. Not surprisingly the ferry was empty going over and "quiet" comming back. There are now no sailings to dun laoghaire out of season so you have to go through Dublin Dock (OK if you know the way). 


Generally the roads are better than people imagine. 

Although we go every year we have only toured over there once, did a loop through Belfast down to Wexford over to Knock (cc club site) up to Sligo and back through the North, had a good time. I would say there are less campsites than you would expect and also a bit on the pricey side.

Planty of Aldis and Lidls for value supermarkets

Thanks

John


----------



## erneboy

alitone, it may need some help from a mod. Thanks for keeping us posted on this, Alan.

Edit; I will click the report button on your post and ask for help.


----------



## gaspode

Hi alitone

You should be able to attach a "Word" document up to 1mb in size, just use the "browse" button to find the file on your PC and click the "add attachment" button. How big is your file? If larger than 1mb you'll need to split it or edit it to make it small enough. Word documents can be quite large when images are included.
Personally I always convert Word documents to PDF files to make sure everyone can read them, also make sure your Word file is saved in a version that most folk can load, Word'97 compatible format is usually best.

If you have a problem, PM one of the mods who are online in the morning, they'll help you sort it out. They'll also be able to help you sort out your poll.


----------



## dodger148

Ireland is a lovely country ( I worked over there for a spell), and the people friendly. 
We have holidayed over there in and in recent years had the van over including this year using Tesco Points.
The site prices appear at first sight to be dearer than here but in general are no more costly than UK Caravan Club Sites which I consider expensive.
There are no language problems the roads are better than they were 20 years ago and in fact many are better than our roads.
If you are considering both the North and the South for a tour do allow at least 4 weeks or you will miss out seeing the country.
Consider also they get the same weather as we do.
That said go over with an open mind and you will have a super holiday.
Would we go again - without doubt or hesitation


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I've been to Ireland many times, but not yet in a motorhome which we've had since Feb 2008. In fact our last trip was in May/June 2008: a few days in Dublin, a cottage on the edge of Lough Mask, then a Naturetrek holiday in The Burren. We'd booked this before buying the motorhome so we left it at home. We kept our eye out though for campsites and wild camping spots.

Every year I think we really must get to Ireland this year, but the ferry cost is a definite put-off compared to going to France. It won't stop us going at some point but it definitely stops us going as frequently as we'd like.


Chris


----------



## aldra

Its years since we went to Ireland on a horse drawn caravan holiday

I remember a beautiful country with beautiful friendly people

Never been in the motor home ,the cost of the ferry is definitely off-putting

Is there much opportunity for wild camping as that would help to offset ferry prices?

Aldra


----------



## erneboy

Found it.

Google this phrase and it's the first result:

Review and Stategic Plan Failte Ireland

You can download it as a pdf, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

I am glad they are finally thinking about doing something, let's hope it's the kind of thing motorhomers want.

Looking at their target dates I guess that whatever eventually happens it looks as though the wheels will grind exceeding slow.

I wonder how much the production of that document cost because I think, that apart from the statistics, any knowledgeable MHF member could have written that for them on a wet afternoon, Alan.


----------



## cobra_rob

More documents available over on motorhomecraic dot com if you guys need more info


----------



## TeamRienza

Robbie,

are you stalking me or am I stalking you. :lol: 

Davy


----------



## gaspode

Is this the file you want posting?


----------



## erneboy

That's the one Ken. You are a gentleman, Alan.


----------



## cobra_rob

TeamRienza said:


> Robbie,
> 
> are you stalking me or am I stalking you. :lol:
> 
> Davy


Ally told me to keep a close eye on ya lol


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Failte Ireland*

Just read the report. Like many others I have been to Ireland and it is a lovely place. I would like to take the van over but the one thing that stops me is the extortionate cost of the ferry.

As for the report lets hope some good comes out of it!!


----------



## DABurleigh

Well as a worker-bee, the longest I go away for at one go is 2 weeks. And for such a short time, I can afford to spray money around to have a good time.

That said, the ferry prices to Ireland have stopped my sampling it for a fortnight.

I WILL go there when I can afford a longer time (retired), when the ferry prices won't necessarily stop me, but when I get there I'll be as tight-fisted as any other retired motorhomer touring for weeks on end.

Conclusion - if Ireland wants to MAXIMISE income per head per day from motorhomers, reduce the ferry prices. Conversely if Ireland wishes to MINIMISE the income per head per day, carry on as you are doing 

Dave


----------



## Glandwr

DABurleigh said:


> Well as a worker-bee, the longest I go away for at one go is 2 weeks. And for such a short time, I can afford to spray money around to have a good time.
> 
> That said, the ferry prices to Ireland have stopped my sampling it for a fortnight.
> 
> I WILL go there when I can afford a longer time (retired), when the ferry prices won't necessarily stop me, but when I get there I'll be as tight-fisted as any other retired motorhomer touring for weeks on end.
> 
> Conclusion - if Ireland wants to MAXIMISE income per head per day from motorhomers, reduce the ferry prices. Conversely if Ireland wishes to MINIMISE the income per head per day, carry on as you are doing
> 
> Dave


You advocating state intervention in the market Dave? 

Dick


----------



## DABurleigh

Dick,

Of course. Nothing wrong with state intervention. 

If I didn't want the state to interfere, why, that's an argument for everyone to pay the same absolute amount of tax rather than embark on social engineering by re-distributing wealth.

Ah, now hang on, I see the merit of your argument.....!

:-D

Dave
Who spends the majority of his working year without a penny coming his way directly, BEFORE he starts earning for himself ....


----------



## Glandwr

You've got me confused there Dave. You do or you don't?

Dick


----------



## DABurleigh

You are only confused because you perceive I will always advocate letting the markets decide in everything. I've never said they should.

That's why you can't have private sector organisations that are too big to fail the public, and if they are, the state needs to regulate them appropriately.

That's also why the state has a role in subsidy.

So there is no problem with an Irish Government loading the dice however they judge to promote tourism in Ireland, if they decide that is what is best for Ireland.

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc

Irish sea is a GIGANTIC rip-off.

Rosslare - Fishguard out March back April (camper, 2 passengers, no cabin) €334
Ferry gets in 4 return trips per 48 hours

Rosslare - Cherbourg, same spec. €236
Ferry gets in 1 return trip per 48 hours.

:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Jean-Luc

Having read the report, the clue is in the title It appears to be a report by the hand of the Irish Caravan and Camping Council, an organisation strongly opposed to the growth/development of overnight motorhome parking facilities here in Ireland, and why wouldn't they (see the name and membership pf the organisation).
The one thing that disappoints me is that Fáilte Ireland have allowed their name to be hijacked for the publication.


----------



## Jean-Luc

firewood said:


> we went to ireland about 5 years ago over the xmas break just touring southen ireland and got attacked while we drove through a town .
> we would never go again .
> best thing about ireland is the ferry back to england


So long as you can leave your MH at the ferryport and get the train home Man bailed over A55 bridge 'stone throwing' near Bangor


----------



## alitone

gaspode said:


> Hi alitone
> 
> You should be able to attach a "Word" document up to 1mb in size, just use the "browse" button to find the file on your PC and click the "add attachment" button. How big is your file? If larger than 1mb you'll need to split it or edit it to make it small enough. Word documents can be quite large when images are included.
> Personally I always convert Word documents to PDF files to make sure everyone can read them, also make sure your Word file is saved in a version that most folk can load, Word'97 compatible format is usually best.
> 
> If you have a problem, PM one of the mods who are online in the morning, they'll help you sort it out. They'll also be able to help you sort out your poll.


The file name shows up when I browse/ open and you can see the link to the file on my desktop.. but it dosnt seem to attach

Yes its a "Word Ducument 11 page report" with a few spreadsheets and makes good reading if you want to know what the Irish Governments Tourist Board are looking at to promote Motorhoming in the island of Ireland . Will Try to look at it and send again ists only 260kb but I cant convert to PDF!!


----------



## Jezport

We have toured the western isles of Scotland on a number of ferry trips. We would have done Ireland if the ferry charges were more reasonable.


----------



## Yaxley

This is a strategic review carried out for the campsite owners in Ireland. It does nothing to address the issues of relevance to the motorhome owners both in Ireland and the rest of Europe.
I would summarise these issues as follows:-1. Exorbitant cost of Ferry access to Ireland.
2. No designated day parking in towns and cities for shopping, sight seeing etc.
3. No designated overnight parking.
4. No servicing facilities outside of campsites.
5. Excessive charges by campsites particularly off peak. Note the very few campsites participating in the ACSI scheme.

Having said all of that many of you come to Ireland to experience the culture, the beautiful scenery and you find the many wild camping spots that are here and I feel that the feedback is mostly favourable.
It is a shame however that neither the Tourism Authority or the local Authorities recognise the potential of motorhome tourism.
There are 1.3 million motorhomes registered in Europe outside of Ireland. I wonder did Failte Ireland find out how many of these visited Ireland this year?
Incidentally most of the comments above could equally apply to the UK with the exception of access to/from mainland Europe.
Ian


----------



## erneboy

Following two open meetings in N. Ireland hosted by the N.I. Tourist Board to discuss the future of motorhome tourism I wrote to NITB to see if motorhomers could give feedback to who ever was leading this initiative. The reply from them was a denial that they had hosted any such meetings. This despite the fact that I had kept and forwarded the emails sent to me from NITB inviting me to attend these meetings.

I then wrote to the Minister for Tourism in N.I. Mrs. Arlene Foster on 22/9/2011.

Here is my letter:

Dear Mrs. Foster,

I am aware that NITB are currently consulting on what provision might be made for tourists in motorhomes in NI. This great news and is an opportunity for NI to lead the way in the UK. UK provision compares very badly with that in the rest of Europe.

I am a member of an internet motorhoming forum where there are more than 60,000 members, here you can find out more: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ Many members of this forum would be very keen to make a contribution to any discussion on this topic and to that end I have emailed the NITB asking them if they can open a web page where members of the public could make comments. I hope you might back this proposal and contact the NITB to ask them to oblige.

I know that working Enniskillen you will have noticed how rapidly this form of tourism is growing, it is very big business in other parts of Europe and provision in the form of Aires de Service and Stellpatzen is generally very good, especially in France and Germany. These are areas usually situated in or near towns where we can stay for a few days, including overnight, fill with fresh water and dispose of waste. If you would like to know more I recommend a browse on this site: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php here you can see provision in France. There are many such web sites and many guide books providing this information.

I believe this kind of tourist can be attracted without the cost of advertising and marketing. All that is required is provision for motorhomes in suitable places. The information sources we already rely on will very quickly pick up and publish the details complete with reviews. Whether or not any facility is popular will depend on it's getting good reviews, or at least not bad ones. Key to that is making facilities suitable and placing them where motorhomers are keen to go. The requirements of motorhomers are not the same as those of caravanners. Thinking that the same facilities are required for both would be a mistake. I think it's important that this is understood otherwise money may be spent on facilities which go unused.

Thank you in advance for your interest and help. Would you please let me know whether NITB or your Department would be willing to host a comments page.

If I can answer any questions please contact me.

As a motorhomer who also owns a self catering holiday business in Fermanagh I am eager to see any tourism initiative succeed, Alan ........

At all times I have been respectful and positive in my communications.

Since writing that letter I have contacted the Minister's office monthly to remind her of my interest. I got one reply saying that the Minister was busy and would reply "in due course".

Over the past couple of years I have also contacted tourist officials in the South, those responsible for Waterways Ireland and several local councils both North and South. I have never had a reply of any substance.

I am very sorry to say that I am forced to the conclusion that Motorhome Tourism is something they do not welcome and therefore they are avoiding answering us. I thought others might like to know where we seem to stand.

I would encourage anyone who is interested to contact the Ministers of Tourism, North and South in the hope that they may yet come to see the potential in motorhome tourism, Alan.


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Ireland Touring*

Erneboy,

Read your entry. What a great pity that there seems to be a complete lack of vision by the 2 tourist boards. It just means that we (m/h's) will continue to trek over the English Channel instead of the Irish Sea, and spend our money on the mainland.

Neil


----------



## jncrowe

I " used " to go over to eire all the time 
The ferries were always packed out we had to be quick out of the car just to get a seat
You could get a crossing for £39 on a Wednesday night in the early nineties and I might be wrong but that was return
It went up to £59 on certain days and up to £99 on bank holidays and peak times We would go for long weekends etc without considering the price........
Then the euro hit and the prices just went mental even in the shops basics like bread and bacon ( rashers) were double the price, 
between the ferry fairs and the price hikes for food weve not been back for many years 
We made many lovely friends in Waterford and especially in Kill and I feel guilty for not going "home" for such a long time but money is tight and goes much further in England.
I think its very small minded to charge so much for the ferry as I say they used to be packed but last time we went we thought we were queuing in the wrong area there was barely a dozen vehicles waiting to board 
I miss going to eire but what can we do 
Good luck with your plans we will sign or support anything being done to make the ferry fares more reasonable 
All the best 
Cath and John
PS If you tow a car with your motorhome do they charge you extra I recall that you didnt pay for your caravan if you booked with one of the caravan clubs Does it work the other way ???


----------



## TM59

Totally agree whether travelling to or from the North or South of Ireland to GB the Ferries are just to expensive. As a comparison two years ago in April rather than travel to Scotland by Ferry I found it slightly cheaper to travel from Rosslaire to Cherbourg, this included a double cabin. 

Normandy and Brittany nice at that time of year. 

Why are they so expensive?


----------



## alitone

*Copy of Email from Ministers Office*



erneboy said:


> Following two open meetings in N. Ireland hosted by the N.I. Tourist Board to discuss the future of motorhome tourism I wrote to NITB to see if motorhomers could give feedback to who ever was leading this initiative. The reply from them was a denial that they had hosted any such meetings. This despite the fact that I had kept and forwarded the emails sent to me from NITB inviting me to attend these meetings.
> 
> I then wrote to the Minister for Tourism in N.I. Mrs. Arlene Foster on 22/9/2011.
> 
> Here is my letter:
> 
> Dear Mrs. Foster,
> 
> I am aware that NITB are currently consulting on what provision might be made for tourists in motorhomes in NI. This great news and is an opportunity for NI to lead the way in the UK. UK provision compares very badly with that in the rest of Europe.
> 
> I am a member of an internet motorhoming forum where there are more than 60,000 members, here you can find out more: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ Many members of this forum would be very keen to make a contribution to any discussion on this topic and to that end I have emailed the NITB asking them if they can open a web page where members of the public could make comments. I hope you might back this proposal and contact the NITB to ask them to oblige.
> 
> I know that working Enniskillen you will have noticed how rapidly this form of tourism is growing, it is very big business in other parts of Europe and provision in the form of Aires de Service and Stellpatzen is generally very good, especially in France and Germany. These are areas usually situated in or near towns where we can stay for a few days, including overnight, fill with fresh water and dispose of waste. If you would like to know more I recommend a browse on this site: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php here you can see provision in France. There are many such web sites and many guide books providing this information.
> 
> I believe this kind of tourist can be attracted without the cost of advertising and marketing. All that is required is provision for motorhomes in suitable places. The information sources we already rely on will very quickly pick up and publish the details complete with reviews. Whether or not any facility is popular will depend on it's getting good reviews, or at least not bad ones. Key to that is making facilities suitable and placing them where motorhomers are keen to go. The requirements of motorhomers are not the same as those of caravanners. Thinking that the same facilities are required for both would be a mistake. I think it's important that this is understood otherwise money may be spent on facilities which go unused.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your interest and help. Would you please let me know whether NITB or your Department would be willing to host a comments page.
> 
> If I can answer any questions please contact me.
> 
> As a motorhomer who also owns a self catering holiday business in Fermanagh I am eager to see any tourism initiative succeed, Alan ........
> 
> At all times I have been respectful and positive in my communications.
> 
> Since writing that letter I have contacted the Minister's office monthly to remind her of my interest. I got one reply saying that the Minister was busy and would reply "in due course".
> 
> Over the past couple of years I have also contacted tourist officials in the South, those responsible for Waterways Ireland and several local councils both North and South. I have never had a reply of any substance.
> 
> I am very sorry to say that I am forced to the conclusion that Motorhome Tourism is something they do not welcome and therefore they are avoiding answering us. I thought others might like to know where we seem to stand.
> 
> I would encourage anyone who is interested to contact the Ministers of Tourism, North and South in the hope that they may yet come to see the potential in motorhome tourism, Alan.


ALAN

MY EMAIL REPLY as follows
I refer further to your recent correspondence regarding facilities available for motorhomes in Ireland and the cost of taking a motorhome to Ireland by ferry from the United Kingdom compared to the cost of travelling to France.

Fáilte Ireland recently completed a strategic review of the Irish Caravan and Camping Sector. The review process recognised both of the issues you have raised in your correspondence and set out a number of recommendations to address these matters.

With regard to the Motorhome sector, the review gave rise to a number of product development recommendations regarding the wider caravan and camping sector with a number relating specifically to the development of the Motorhome sector. A recommendation to 'Develop a package of measures to better provide for Motorhome tourists which balances the needs of all stakeholders' is included among the recommendations. Under it there are a number of specific tasks identified;

1. Explore ways in which to more effectively engage with representatives of the motorhome sector.

2. Implement short term measures which serve to better provide for the needs of motorhome tourists.

3. Over the longer term, develop an integrated approach to expand the provision of services for motorhome tourism across Ireland.

An industry Implementation Group, comprising members of the Irish Caravan and Camping Council including representation for Caravan and Camping parks as well as the Motorhome sector specifically, will work with Fáilte Ireland and partner agencies to deliver on the above and other recommendations contained within the report. Enhanced marketing and communication forms an important component of the strategy.

The review also recognised that "value for money and pricing concerns are impacting on market performance, both in terms of access costs and within parks". It recommends that a set of responses be developed which seek to address the cost of ferry access costs as well as to improve the value for money arising within the sector. There are a number of specific tasks identified under the recommendation;

1. Continue to lobby for ferry crossing cost reductions for motorhomes and caravans to benefit overseas consumers to the island of Ireland

2. Review pricing methodologies and the value-added services available within the sector.

The report includes a review of pricing on a selection of routes from the UK/Europe to Ireland. This highlighted that standard costs on routes between the UK-IRE are perhaps comparable with rates on the longer haul routes from the UK-EU, (for example Harwich to Hook of Holland, or Newcastle to Amsterdam). However, prices on the short-hop channel routes are substantially lower. The report concludes that this has to do with issues of distance, capacity, frequency etc., but states that from a consumers' perspective the price differential must surely be driving business away from Ireland and is frequently referred to in feedback from visitors, tour operators and park operators as having a negative impact on business volumes.

Discussions on this matter between the key stakeholders are ongoing and significant developments have already taken place in this regard. Already, joint promotions have been agreed with Irish Ferries and the Caravan Club in the UK as a result of collaboration between the Irish Caravan and Camping Council, Tourism Ireland, Fáilte Ireland and other relevant stakeholders. The review considers that this is a tangible outcome at this stage and such efforts should be continued and expanded in future.

A summary of the key findings and recommendations of the review is attached for your information. I hope this information is of assistance to you.

Yours sincerely

______________

Leo Varadkar T.D.

Minister for Transport, Tourism and Sport

<<Caravan and Camping Strategic Review - Summary.docx>>

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

************************************************************
Tá eolas sa teachtaireacht leictreonach seo a d'fhéadfadh bheith príobháideach nó faoi rún agus b'fhéidir go mbeadh ábhar rúnda nó pribhléideach ann. Is le h-aghaidh an duine/na ndaoine nó le h-aghaidh an aonáin atá ainmnithe thuas agus le haghaidh an duine/na ndaoine sin amháin atá an t-eolas. Tá cosc ar rochtain don teachtaireacht leictreonach seo do aon duine eile. Murab ionann tusa agus an té a bhfuil an teachtaireacht ceaptha dó bíodh a fhios agat nach gceadaítear nochtadh, cóipeáil, scaipeadh nó úsáid an eolais agus/nó an chomhaid seo agus b'fhéidir d'fhéadfadh bheith mídhleathach.

The information in this email is confidential and may be legally privileged. It is intended solely for the addressee. Access to this email by anyone else is unauthorised. If you are not the intended recipient, any disclosure, copying, distribution


----------



## JockandRita

As tuggers, Rita and I had always wanted to visit Southern Ireland, but the cheapest ferry was Stranraer/Belfast or Dun Loaghaire in the middle of the night, at over £320 return. We live in East Anglia, and so had the further costings of fuel to Stranraer, and again from Belfast down to Rosslare. We just couldn't justify the expense.
When we changed to a MH, in 2006, we visited Ireland as part of a group within the Scottish Caravan Club, whose organiser was a big pal of Stenna's Chief Executive, at the time. :wink: 
We all got an open return ticket regardless of the size of outfit, to/from any Stenna port, over a six week period, and all for £175. An absolute bargain compared to their brochure prices.
It's not what you know, eh? 

Unfortunately, we haven't been able to go back since, and at £48 return Dover/Dunkerque, it's not surprising.  

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Alitone.

This is the bit I have concerns about, 

"An industry Implementation Group, comprising members of the Irish Caravan and Camping Council including representation for Caravan and Camping parks as well as the Motorhome sector specifically, will work with Fáilte Ireland and partner agencies to deliver on the above and other recommendations contained within the report."


I think that in catering for Motorhome Tourism Governments need to be talking to Tourist Boards, Local Councils and Motorhomers. Instead they are proposing to talk to people who have a vested interest in corralling us in camp sites.

Fingers crossed they see the light and make mixed provision for us and not just camp sites, Alan.


----------



## Jean-Luc

All this Governmental and QUANGO interest in 'the future of motorcaravanning' is making me very nervous about the possibility that Aires will ever become widespread. There is too much involvement of trade organisations representing the interests of camp site owners and tourism organisations representing camp site owners.
Drawing from the French example, Aires are provided by local municipal bodies for two simple reasons, the provision of motorhome specific parking with the aim of reducing ad-hoc parking in places where it is undesirable and the 'capture' of tourist spend for their local economy.
The genesis of the Aire phenomenon stems from a directive from central government to local municipal authorities to provide parking and services to 'self-propelled caravans' in a letter dated June 1985.

What we need in these islands is for local authorities to simply address the requirement for overnight parking facilities within local by-laws together with the provision of services, in other words simply copy the French.
I do not see the need for all the navel gazing about the subject which is going on.


----------



## TM59

Reported on the BBC news today

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-16258153

Trevor


----------



## Jean-Luc

TM59 said:


> Reported on the BBC news today
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-16258153
> 
> Trevor


_"On Stena Line's Belfast to Stranraer service the cost was about £261.
By comparison, the fare for a family and car travelling a similar two-hour crossing from Dover to Dunkirk was about £56.
That means the Irish sea crossing costs more than four times the cost of a journey of a similar distance across the English channel.
P&O said the comparison of fares between the Irish sea and English channel routes is misleading."_

Ya but, how can they account for the fact that the Irish Sea crossings are also about four times more expensive pro rata than Ireland/France


----------



## tomm1

Jean-Luc said:


> TM59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reported on the BBC news today
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-16258153
> 
> Trevor
> 
> 
> 
> _"On Stena Line's Belfast to Stranraer service the cost was about £261.
> By comparison, the fare for a family and car travelling a similar two-hour crossing from Dover to Dunkirk was about £56.
> That means the Irish sea crossing costs more than four times the cost of a journey of a similar distance across the English channel.
> P&O said the comparison of fares between the Irish sea and English channel routes is misleading."_
> 
> Ya but, how can they account for the fact that the Irish Sea crossings are also about four times more expensive pro rata than Ireland/France
Click to expand...

=====

At approaching 5x the cost , on a mile for mile basis , I dont think they can account for or justify such a huge differential, other than admit pure greed. Cant see them admitting that any time soon.


----------



## alitone

*Irish Sea Ferries COST*

Ive just completed a survey and 80% of responders said they WOULD TOUR IRELAND if the Ferries were at "similar prices" to the Dover - France ferry prices. Come on... anyone who can make the Irish Government, Tourism and Ferry companies sit up and take notice please do . WE all want to "Jump into Ireland" as the advert on TV says, but not at current prices. Motorhome and 2 passengers should be MAX £150 return..



tomm1 said:


> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reported on the BBC news today
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-16258153
> 
> Trevor
> 
> 
> 
> _"On Stena Line's Belfast to Stranraer service the cost was about £261.
> By comparison, the fare for a family and car travelling a similar two-hour crossing from Dover to Dunkirk was about £56.
> That means the Irish sea crossing costs more than four times the cost of a journey of a similar distance across the English channel.
> P&O said the comparison of fares between the Irish sea and English channel routes is misleading."_
> 
> Ya but, how can they account for the fact that the Irish Sea crossings are also about four times more expensive pro rata than Ireland/France
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =====
> 
> At approaching 5x the cost , on a mile for mile basis , I dont think they can account for or justify such a huge differential, other than admit pure greed. Cant see them admitting that any time soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## ptmike

one of the very few Aires in the UK can be found at Broughshane in Northern Ireland a lovely spot .


----------



## seanclarke

If the ferries were the same price as the Dover/Portsmouth crossings I'd go a couple of times a year


----------



## JockandRita

seanclarke said:


> If the ferries were the same price as the Dover/Portsmouth crossings I'd go a couple of times a year


I think many of us would Sean.

We could visit family in Wales, sail out of Fishguard to Rosslare and tour from the south to the north, then sail out of Belfast to Stranraer, and visit family in Scotland. Three birds with one stone. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Jean-Luc

seanclarke said:


> If the ferries were the same price as the Dover/Portsmouth crossings I'd go a couple of times a year


TBH matching the Dover routes is unrealistic as Irish Sea operators can only get two return trips per 24 hours as against the channel operators who can probably get five if not six. Portsmouth-Caen would be a more realistic comparison.

At the moment Brittany Ferries Portsmouth-Caen is quoting return fares for next summer at 25% more than Stena for Fishguard-Rosslare

A price of three time the Eastern Channel cost would seem to be fair.

Considering the Irish Sea and Western Channel prices are roughly the same as Ireland-France where an operator can only get one return trip per 48 hours The ferry ferries companies must really be raking it in on Irish Sea and Western Channel routes :twisted:


----------



## ptmike

two points

Jean Luc - spot on there with your post unfortunately even the CCC and CC are totally vested interests to whom the Government would turn for an "independant " view. IT just needs Councils to realise what can happen to local tourism when an aire is handled in the right way eg Canterbury a shining example.

Ferries to Ireland long may they reign but only if we use them.Look at Scandinavia ( barring Esjberg ) all the great ferries into Norge and Sweden are sadly no more due to cheapo air competition and fuel costs. 

Mike


----------



## alitone

*Ferry Prices to Ireland & UK*

Just read the latest "Practical Motorhome for Jan 2013" a review of Grand tour West of Ireland page 28 to 43 . Looks great BUT the costs !!!!! Ferry £510... what !,Tolls £5 Site costs £145 Food £122...... so it seems like nothing has changed and we will be off to France again this year at half the cost....... shame


----------



## Jean-Luc

Current price for Holyhead-Dublin-Holyhead for June 2013 is £358 MH plus 2 adults, still over priced (about the same as Ireland-France-Ireland) but considerably less than £510.
Tolls can easily be avoided as can camp-sites most of the time and our diesel is cheaper (currently the equivalent of £1.24/litre)


----------



## bob8925

i toured the west coast of ireland 2 years ago and never stayed on a site once. scenery was spectacular, people were very mhome friendly.

but i didnt have to pay the extortinate ferry prices as i live in the north.

the dearest bit of my two weeks in germany this year was the ferry from here !


----------

